# Importing Watch Straps



## Carole Payne (Jan 11, 2021)

Good morning, I am new to the forum and wondered if anyone has any advice on this: I have tried to order a fancy coloured alligator watch strap for my LU Chopard watch from Camille Faubert in Paris. They have a fabulous selection. They tell me that since Brexit, they are no longer able to export such straps to the UK. Is there any way round this, or alternatively, does anyone know a supplier of fine watch straps in the UK?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Carole Payne said:


> Good morning, I am new to the forum and wondered if anyone has any advice on this: I have tried to order a fancy coloured alligator watch strap for my LU Chopard watch from Camille Faubert in Paris. They have a fabulous selection. They tell me that since Brexit, they are no longer able to export such straps to the UK. Is there any way round this, or alternatively, does anyone know a supplier of fine watch straps in the UK?


 Do you mean Camille Fournet?

There are a good number of strap seller in the UK which sell fine watch straps, Watch Obsession and hirschstraps.com for example, they sell most of the top strap brands. There are also several bespoke strap makers many of who use alligator.

As for selling to UK of course they can, if the order is over £135 they can sell it to you ex-VAT and you pay the VAT when it lands here. If the order is under £135 and you are buying from the EU and not using EBay or similar them the retailer has to be registered with the UK VAT and sells the strap inclusive of VAT

Some retailers might not do enough business with the UK to bother with the sub-£135 market which might be what you have encountered, if it is over £135 then your retailer is wrong to believe they can't sell to the UK


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

This could be another side effect of Brexit - importation of animal products on the CITES lists (which includes Lizard and Alligator) needed a license, and that license would apply to the EU.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottswatches said:


> This could be another side effect of Brexit - importation of animal products on the CITES lists (which includes Lizard and Alligator) needed a license, and that license would apply to the EU.


 Good point, if it is genuine alligator leather then they cannot sell outside the EU without a CITES Export licence

UK based company with a large alligator strap selection including colours https://www.hirschstraps.com/search?type=product&q=Alligator*


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Carole Payne said:


> Good morning, I am new to the forum and wondered if anyone has any advice on this: I have tried to order a fancy coloured alligator watch strap for my LU Chopard watch from Camille Faubert in Paris. They have a fabulous selection. They tell me that since Brexit, they are no longer able to export such straps to the UK. Is there any way round this, or alternatively, does anyone know a supplier of fine watch straps in the UK?


 Have a look on etsy. I've recently bought a couple of handmade straps (ostrich and aligator) from UK sellers, not cheap but both good quality.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cousins UK sell a large selection of handmade straps for prestige watches (including Chopard) in Alligator, Crocodile, Ostrich, etc.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/for-rolex-and-all-prestige-brands

Also Watch Gecko.

https://www.watchgecko.com/leather-watch-straps


----------



## Carole Payne (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you so much! Great replies and contacts. Yes I meant Camille Fournet! The strap would have been more than £135, but I think it is the CITES issue. I have changed the issued Chopard strap for my watch with a CF purple "satin" strap supplied when I bought it by the jeweller and it lifts the look of the watch to a whole new level, bringing out all the beautiful colours of the MOP, but I don't think it will be very durable and was hoping to buy a similar colour in skin or leather. I will work my way through the suggested contacts. Failing that, a trip to Paris once we are free might be nice! Thanks once again.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Carole Payne said:


> Failing that, a trip to Paris once we are free might be nice! Thanks once again.


 Remember not to take a sandwich with you - they might confiscate it.


----------

